# On The Premises #15 (with my story!)



## Hex (Nov 7, 2011)

The 15th issue of _On The Premises_ is online: 

http://www.onthepremises.com/issue_15/contents_15.html

and my first ever published story is in it ('The Blue Hill'). Woo hoo!


----------



## Boneman (Nov 7, 2011)

Way to go, Hex!! I really didn't like the winning story... much preferred yours!


----------



## alchemist (Nov 7, 2011)

Congratulations, Hex. A fantastic story.


----------



## chopper (Nov 8, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## The Judge (Nov 8, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Hex (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you 

You know all the right things to say!


----------



## ctg (Nov 8, 2011)

Well done. Congratulations.


----------

